# Anyone here use RUMPLO?



## Random Obj (Jan 11, 2009)

I rarely hear anyone on here talk about Rumplo. It is a good way to advertise if you can get featured. I was just curious to know if anyone posts their designs on Rumplo besides me?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've never posted a design there, but I do like getting their newsletter and browsing the site.

I was on there a couple of days ago, but got bummed when a few of the t-shirts I liked were either no longer for sale, or the site selling them had closed down.


----------



## Random Obj (Jan 11, 2009)

I have designs posted there right now, but I can always use some votes. I guess Rumplo is not so popular here?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Random Obj said:


> I have designs posted there right now, but I can always use some votes. I guess Rumplo is not so popular here?


Hard to say with only 14 hours from your original post


----------



## Random Obj (Jan 11, 2009)

No other Rumplo members?


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

I use rumplo but you probably already know that. I get a good amount of international orders through it. You really need to be on the front page in order to do any damage but I have found ways to get on the front page everytime... you should know about this method Tony.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

i'm a member. it's a pretty good site, although as I may have mentioned in a previous rumplo thread, my attention span is fairly short when it comes to t-shirts. it's a bit tedious sifting through pages and pages of mediocre shirts only to stumble upon those few decent tees. it's a great promotional tool though


----------



## heavymental (Sep 24, 2009)

I use rumplo. I'd like to know how many visitors they have dailly. I've posted some tees, But I've never been on frontpage. 

jKruse: wanna share some theories?


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

Never heard of it. Just Googled it and the site doesn't really give much of a heads up on what it is. I had to go to the very bottom of the page and find a tiny "About Us" link. But from what I assume... designers post t-shirts and people vote if they like 'em or somethin'?


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I used to have some shirts on it, never got front page though.


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

What kind of traffic could one expect submitting their designs there? Whether front page or otherwise?


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I actually got a pretty good jump in traffic. I can't give you a percentage, but it was noticeable.


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

Sweet! I might as well give it a go.


----------



## 2DayCircus.com (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm on RUMPLO, A few of my designs have been faved. I haven't gotten any sales from the site, but probably some traffic. 

What's the trick to get on the front page?


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Do you think Rumplo was designed with Big Cartel?


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

Parkwood said:


> Do you think Rumplo was designed with Big Cartel?


No, it wasn't.

Why do you think that?


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought it had a Big Cartel look to it and also saw they have a Big Cartel url.


----------



## inktoink (Sep 4, 2009)

The prices on some of the shirts are crazy! $88 ! there is some great artwork I think the only way to actually move some product is if you are on the front page or if your designs are very specific customers could find you through the seach bar.


----------



## Random Obj (Jan 11, 2009)

inktoink said:


> The prices on some of the shirts are crazy! $88 ! there is some great artwork I think the only way to actually move some product is if you are on the front page or if your designs are very specific customers could find you through the seach bar.


Making it to the front page definitely brought me many international sales. People do roam through the pages though. I know I do! Your right about there being some way overpriced tees on there. I saw a tee on there for $135 once! Crazy


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Parkwood said:


> I thought it had a Big Cartel look to it and also saw they have a Big Cartel url.


A similar site, Emptees - Showcasing the art of tee shirt design. Promote, talk about, and love tees, tshirts, t-shirts and T shirts. is a bigcartel site.

What is a bigcartel url?


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

splathead said:


> A similar site, Emptees - Showcasing the art of tee shirt design. Promote, talk about, and love tees, tshirts, t-shirts and T shirts. is a bigcartel site.
> 
> What is a bigcartel url?


This is the Bigcartel url for Emptees:

1http://emptees.bigcartel.com/

Just ignore the "1" in front of http. I had to put it there to get the url right instead of the alternate text that shows up.


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

AeresClothing said:


> What kind of traffic could one expect submitting their designs there? Whether front page or otherwise?


site receives approx about 30K/Month so 1K/Day average recently....if you're in first row, i would guess 100 hits atleast/day...


----------

